# .257 Roberts vs. .257 Weatherby



## biggdogg (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm always looking for something new and different. I've been looking into the .257's and I was curious. What are the pro's and con's of the two? What are your experiences and which do you prefer?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 21, 2013)

You're looking at a 7mm Mauser necked down to .257 and a 7mm Remington necked down to . 257 ( with the Weatherby double radius  shoulder)... 

The Roberts is a great deer cartridge even better than the .243 ..

The .257 WBM is a great long range deer round ... it will reach out there... 

Cost of ammo for both is going to be higher than say the .243 or the .25/06....


----------



## chuckdog (Nov 21, 2013)

The magnum will require a minimum 26" tube to be effective. The Weatherby cartridges are known for their performance, not efficiency.

The .257 Roberts is a very efficient and effective deer cartridge with a 22" barrel. In its standard form it will never compete with the magnum cartridges velocities.

If you're not a handloader, I'd steer clear of both and get the more popular .25-06 cartridge.

The .257 Roberts is one of my favorite rounds. It helped get me into handloading more than 25 years ago.


----------



## B Man (Nov 21, 2013)

Agreed with everything mentioned above.

Since you didn't tell us what kind of hunting, if your a re loader, or size gun you prefer it to be I will add this.

257 Roberts-  Great cartridge in a compact light weight rifle. Ammo can be hard to get.

25-06 -  Best of the .25's IMO for the average hunter for ammo cost and availability.   Can be a great field rifle with 26-28" barrels or all around carry gun with 22-24" barrel.

257 wby -  you need a 26"+ barrel to get out of it what its designed for, too scream!   It's at home in a field hunting deer but has a disadvantage on ammo.  It can be hard to find and expensive.   Norma & hornady make ammo for it now that is reasonably priced.  If you wanted a bean field quarter bore and reload or just don't mind the expensive ammo then by all  means its your caliber.

Good luck on your choice.


----------



## Darien1 (Nov 21, 2013)

I just closed a deal on a 257 Roberts and I can't wait to get it in into the woods.  I have a Ruger 77 in 250 Savage too.  That might be something else you may want to look into.


----------



## Jun-Bug (Nov 21, 2013)

Go with 257 Roberts I have hunting with one for years. I shoot 120 gr Federal and never lost a deer.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a .257 Weatherby Magnum so I speak from experience. It's about the flattest shooting round for deer sized game you'll ever find. However, unless 350-400 yard shots are something you expect you'll run into often, don't bother. You can accomplish all you want to with the other .25 caliber rounds you mentioned. I'd recommend the .25-06.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 21, 2013)

Just depends what your looking far, if you want efficient .257 Roberts is prolly your round. If you want a flat shooting long range rifle, the .257 weatherby mag really stands out here. 

As B Man mentioned, some weatherby ammo really isn't too bad. This factory weatherby ammo is loaded by Norma and it's reasonable for a Mag caliber:

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/51...erby-magnum-100-grain-norma-spitzer-box-of-20


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 22, 2013)

LOVE my 257 Roberts. 257 Roberts are also known as "Bob"...short for Roberts. Great round and they will put a deer down with authority! You can't beat a 100 grain Partition behind a dose of IMR-4350 powder in the Bob.....great combination. 

I have a custom Bob made from a Small Ring Mauser and she's dropped every deer ever shot with it in their tracks. Her biggest to date was a 140" 8 pointer that field dressed at 242#...the 257 Roberts is more than capable of doing the job here on deer in GA. 

That being said, the Weatherby round is currently the "sexy" pick of the two...lots of folks like the 257 Weatherby for the long range stuff. If you have shots > 200 yards, I might give the Weatherby a look, otherwise stick with the Bob.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

If you handload go with the 257 Roberts.  I have 3 & have killed a bunch of deer with them.  If you don't reload get a 25'06, factory is loaded @ 257 Roberts reload  levels.  I have 2 25'06's they have killed a bunch of deer with them.

Ihave never had a 257 Weatherby but have thought of a MKV, problem is they are just too heavy. I would avoid a Vangard, the barrel is madeof soft steel & will shoot out.


----------



## Staygold (Nov 22, 2013)

*257 Roberts*

I was lucky enough to pick up a 1972 Ruger 257 Roberts before last year. I hunted with it last season and took a decent 6 and a nice 8pt. Both public land and both dropped within sight.


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I shoot a .25-06 and love it, but if I was starting over, I'd go with the .257.  Have two friends with LW .257 and that would be my choice.

.257 WBY is just silly expensive to shoot and has excessive barrel wear.  Unless you are going to become a professional pronghorn antelope hunter, .257 Roberts will kill every deer in Georgia.  To each his own, but loading .257 to .25-06 levels defeats the purpose, and there's really not that much difference.

If that is your goal, you can buy the Hornady light magnum in .257


----------



## GregoryB. (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a 257 Weatherby and love it. Purchased it when I got stationed in AZ. Got the old black Vanguard model and replaced the stock with a Medalist from Stockys Stocks. Shoots great and since I am not shooting thousands of rounds through it a year I don't worry about wearing out the barrel.


----------



## B Man (Nov 23, 2013)

The average hunter will never wear out the barrel on a 257 wby.


----------



## chuckdog (Nov 23, 2013)

B Man said:


> The average hunter will never wear out the barrel on a 257 wby.



Yea, I agree. It's the length necessary to get the good of these overbore powder hogs that turn me off most magnums of any type.

When talking Ga. whitetail hunting, if an average 22" barrel ain't enough runway, it ain't for me.

The wide selection of factory offerings in 25-06 ammo is the only reason I suggest it over the Roberts.


----------



## B Man (Nov 23, 2013)

No disagreement here chuckdog.  My first post agrees with what you are saying.


----------



## TJay (Nov 23, 2013)

257 Bob for me.  I have a Remmy 700 Classic bought new when it came out in '81.  I will echo what other say in regards to handloads being the way to go with the Bob.  Not a lot to choose from in factory ammo, although it's better now than it used to be.  Get a Bob and use it as an excuse to get into reloading.  My particular rifle likes 36 grains of IMR 4895 under a 117 grain Sierra Pro Hunter.


----------



## JWarren (Nov 23, 2013)

You said that you wanted something "new and different"...get the Weatherby, it will be both...it is a great round despite all of the conjecture posted and it will perform very well in a 24" barreled Vanguard that can be had for less than $600.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 23, 2013)

I hunted with both with great results. I no longer on the mag but would like another. I think the Roberts is probably one of the best calibers for hunting in ga. Can load it for varmints up to heavy bullets for hog and bear. I haven't hunted with mine in 2 yrs due to finding a super lightweight gun in 243 but if it wasn't for that it would be in the truck now!


----------



## tom ga hunter (Nov 23, 2013)

9 for the Roberts, that's a surprise.  Of the 18 members of my club I have the only Roberst.. There are 25'06 & no Weatherbys.


----------



## chuckdog (Nov 23, 2013)

JWarren said:


> You said that you wanted something "new and different"...get the Weatherby, it will be both...it is a great round despite all of the conjecture posted and it will perform very well in a 24" barreled Vanguard that can be had for less than $600.



In most cases when less than optimum barrel length is supplied small bore magnums suffer more than larger diameter calibers from the same parent case.

What some may call conjecture is easily demonstrated/proven with a chronograph. With many of today's slower burning powders the 25-06 can make substantial velocity gains in 26" or even 28" tubes.

I make trade offs by selecting shorter barrel hunting rifles and carbines. I sacrifice velocity in most calibers I own.

I try not to choose small bore or magnum cartridges that flourish with slow powders.

Using powders in the 4350/W760 burn rate even the "Bob" suffers with less than 2 full feet of barrel.

A 24" tube will shoot the magnum quarter bore fine, but it ain't gonna offer what the cartridge is fully capable of.

A lot of powder will simply create a spectacular fire ball/light show for the shooter to enjoy.


----------



## JWarren (Nov 23, 2013)

chuckdog said:


> What some may call conjecture is easily demonstrated/proven with a chronograph.




What can also be proven ad nauseam, is that the 257WM has been used in 24" barrels ... and very effectively.

My mention of conjecture was not really related to what you said...the only thing that I said related to your post was that the cartridge will work well in 24" barrels...meaning 26" barrel is not a must.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 24, 2013)

I love the 257 Weatherby  I've taken deer at 15 yards with it and 400 yards, all DRT  It is a bit heavy for hunting the thick stuff with the 26 in. barrel but it is awesome when you hunt the more open stuff.  It is extremely flat shooting and hammers em


----------



## stumpjumper3d (Dec 5, 2013)

Get the 257 roberts. Ammo is sometimes hard to find, but a dealer can order it for you. I always shoot federal 120 gr partitions. I`ve had several and wish I had them all back. Had a 250 savage ruger ultralite re chambered to 257r but the gun smith did something wrong, it would shoot great but peeled brass off of the case when putting round in barrel so I got rid of it. If anyone has a rem 700 mounatin rifle 257r they want to sell email me.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 5, 2013)

chuckdog said:


> The magnum will require a minimum 26" tube to be effective. The Weatherby cartridges are known for their performance, not efficiency.



Not exactly true.   Layne Simpson did an article in Shooting times years ago called "in praise of the .257 Weatherby"  he found there was little difference in 24" to 26" barrels.     I've often heard people say a 24" barrel is nothing but a loud .25-06, yet factory standard velocity for a .257 Roy is 3550 fps in a 24" tube.  I have never seen a .25-06 that can safely come close to that.   There are several .257 Roy factory rifles that have come with 24" tubes, repeated chronograph tests have shown very close performance to Weatherby factory claims.

I own a .257 Weatherby.    I built mine with a 26" Hart SS tube.    I debated strongly on 24" vs 26" and merely went with 26" because the gunsmith convinced me I could always cut it down if I wanted to.   I've left it at 26" mainly because this is no woods gun!   Several fellow gun tinkerers I know have cut their barrels down to 24" inches and lost 70-80 fps, which is pretty much in tune with Simpson's article and certainly not something to worry about.     I have plenty of woods rifles, but I've never seen a deer rifle that shoots flatter to 400y.   Launching 100g bullets well  3650 fps it's almost spooky how flat it can be out to 400y.

With the .257 Weatherby,  factory ammo seems more plentiful, with some very high quality loadings compared to the .257 Roberts; however, it is also much more expensive.     This is a very apples and oranges comparison though.  One is a modest powered round that is practically obsolete, the other nearly the flattest shooting low recoiling deer round you can get and it's currently experiencing an uptick in popularity.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 6, 2013)

the Weatherby Vanguard 25 Roy comes in 24"


had one for while.. fun rifle. would still have it if I hunted out west.


----------



## JeffinPTC (Dec 6, 2013)

*Hornady IB 257 WBY ammo*

Santa brought me a 257 WBY Accumark last year.  I've been using Hornady 110 Gr InnerBond ammo and have been happy with it.  And it has a cool red tip.

When looking for the link, I see that Hornady has suspended production of both the bullets and the ammo though.  If you haven't bought the rifle, you might try seeing if you can get ammo and what it will cost.  Midway is out of stock on the Weatherby branded Ammo also. 

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/342244/hornady-custom-ammunition-257-weatherby-magnum-110-grain-interbond-boat-tail-box-of-20


----------



## Predator257 (Dec 6, 2013)

Here's what I did when I was thinking "new and differant" a few years back:
*257 WEATHERBY MAG* 













These were my first loads, first shots from the gun. I've tightened it up some, just never took pics




Shot the eyes out of a deer at 250yrds (there was a little luck involved too)




Remington 700 action, 32" Broughton F class 5c barrel (+ muzzle break), Accuracy International stock (mag fed). Custom reamer from Pacific Tool and Guage (.257WBY match), I love the feel of this gun, it's indescribeable unless you've ever had a gun that "fits" you perfect. Misses don't happen, and other than the big size to carry, it is sooo comfortable to shoot! I'm pushing Hornady 117gr SST's 3650fps and pretty flat out to 400 yards.


----------



## chuckdog (Dec 6, 2013)

Guys, I remember Weatherby marketing some 18.5" 7mm Rem mags. I bought my grand daughter a Ruger 16.5" .243 Win.

Just because a company markets something means nothing performance wise. They're looking at curb(rack) appeal.

A small bore, high capacity slow powder burning rifle caliber needs plenty of tube to realize its full potential.

If we're shooting factory ammo from the carbine/short rifle magnum, we are making trade offs. Granted some can be compensated for somewhat with handloading, but there's simply no such thing as a free lunch.

My favorite quarter bore is the .257 Roberts. I handload, I have no intentions of shooting 400+ yds with it.

A large part of my love of the ole Bob cartridge is nostalgic. For me, from a practical standpoint the 25-06 and its wide range of factory ammo still makes the most sense of any of today's 25's.

That being said, if I didn't load my own and my only app was whitetail and the like I'd likely go with a 22" .270 Win and forget of any of the quarter bores.


----------



## furtaker (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a 24 inch Vanguard in 257 Weatherby and the muzzle blast is terrible.  That thing will absolutely take your ears off.  Just something to think about. I wear hearing protection at the range but I quit hunting with it for that reason.


----------



## B Man (Dec 6, 2013)

chuckdog said:


> That being said, if I didn't load my own and my only app was whitetail and the like I'd likely go with a 22" .270 Win and forget of any of the quarter bores.



Of my rifles my favorite by leaps and bounds is a Ruger M77 walnut/blued (pre hawkeye) 270win with 22" tube.  Its always just been "the" go to gun, until my wife claimed it from me years ago while we were still dating.  Kinda a humours story in its self.  


Predator257,   Nice stick!  I think I've seen it else where.  Maybe LRH or the hide?  
My daddy is a quarter bore fan only after robbing me of my 25-06 12-15 years ago when he had a gun issue.  So I had him a 257 Roy  built two years ago for XMas hand loading 120gr partitions clocking just over 3300fps & he's been one happy man!   It will scratch that magnum itch without a lot of punishment on your end, can't say the same for the other from his responses.  Lol


----------



## Predator257 (Dec 6, 2013)

B Man said:


> Predator257,   Nice stick!  I think I've seen it else where.  Maybe LRH or the hide?



Thanks! 
Maybe Predatormastersforums? Either that or Southeasterncoyote.com


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 6, 2013)

brentus said:


> I have a 24 inch Vanguard in 257 Weatherby and the muzzle blast is terrible.  That thing will absolutely take your ears off.  Just something to think about.  Even one shot on a deer hurts with that rifle.





^Does yours have a muzzle brake? I have a weatherby vanguard series I, in .257 mag and I really don't find it bad at all? Muzzle blast wise or recoil wise, it seems like its about like shooting a .270. 

This is not my main rifle, but I just didn't think it was bad.  It delivers magnum velocities, with recoil equal or less than some standard calibers.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 9, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind, as I said earlier you're comparing apples and oranges.   Comparing a .257 Roberts to a .257 Weatherby is like comparing a late 80s vintage Mustang to an exotic Lamborghini Aventador.   Nothing wrong with either but one certainly has more impressive performance than the other.     One certainly isn't as practical either though.   If you want the performance and are willing to deal with the quirks, the cool factor on the .257 'Bee is rather high. 

Here is mine.   Remington 700 LH, 26" Hart 1-10" SS, Black-T Coating, 2# trigger, McMillan Remington Classic Stock





This gun will print groups of this size with boring regularity.    It's average over 30 groups is under 0.38" CT





Did I mention it's fast and shoots rather flat?




It averaged 3727 fps at 25' with a standard deviation of 4 fps.




brentus said:


> I have a 24 inch Vanguard in 257 Weatherby and the muzzle blast is terrible.  That thing will absolutely take your ears off.  Just something to think about. I wear hearing protection at the range but I quit hunting with it for that reason.



Even a .243 Winchester will blow your eardrums out.   There are a variety of products to reduce the noise while hunting,  'tis a good idea to experiment with a few.


----------



## furtaker (Dec 9, 2013)

Buzz said:


> Even a .243 Winchester will blow your eardrums out.   There are a variety of products to reduce the noise while hunting,  'tis a good idea to experiment with a few.



Well, a 223 or 22 Hornet will hurt your ears too, for that matter.
My point is that the 257 Wby is an incredibly loud cartridge...louder than most, and much, much more so than a 243 or something of that sort.  Burning a shovel full of slow burning powder in a 25 caliber bore makes for a very loud, high pitched report, and it will ruin your hearing in short order if proper protection isn't worn.
Some people are more muzzle blast sensitive than others, for whatever reason.  Just thought the OP would want to know this before he went out to buy one.  I think we would all agree that milder cartridges are much more pleasant to shoot all the way around.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 9, 2013)

Loudest gun I think I've ever owned was a 20" youth gun shooting 80g Barnes TTSX loads at 3350 fps.   I simply won't shoot it without plugs, it's worse than my 26" tubed .257 - likely because of the short barrel.   I don't really care to shoot any magnum rounds without plugs and I'm rarely using them in situations where I can't get plugs / muffs / etc on in time.   

We do get to shoot a lot of game in our state, so hearing protection is a wise thing if you have the time to get them on!!!


----------



## furtaker (Dec 9, 2013)

Buzz said:


> Loudest gun I think I've ever owned was a 20" youth gun shooting 80g Barnes TTSX loads at 3350 fps.   I simply won't shoot it without plugs, it's worse than my 26" tubed .257 - likely because of the short barrel.   I don't really care to shoot any magnum rounds without plugs and I'm rarely using them in situations where I can't get plugs / muffs / etc on in time.
> 
> We do get to shoot a lot of game in our state, so hearing protection is a wise thing if you have the time to get them on!!!



Yep.  I'm always amazed at the number of macho tuff guys who think that hearing protection is for sissies.


----------



## deerstand (Dec 10, 2013)

i have shot a 257 roberts for about 20 years, glass bedded it in a bell and carlson stock. reload my own.. either 85 grain ballistic, or 100 boat tail.. deer hate them both. the 85 grain is my more accurate load, at 100 yards i can cover a 5 shot group with a dime. had a streak going at one time where 9 straight deer dropped in their tracks. stiff as a poker (shot placement) i have several Ruger's  , but i'll pick my 257 over my 7mm or 270 any day..all that said i've always been interested in the weatherby myself


----------



## deerstand (Dec 10, 2013)

oh and if you do your own loading.... id say one thing to remember in this day and time, is case capacity, at what expense is all that Weatherby performance. as hard as it is to get powder (all loading materials for that matter), it may seem minimal but there is a cost associated with the "mag" loads just something to think about.


----------



## moto (Dec 10, 2013)

with all the huff and puff about performace, no one has clarified that weatherby's ballistics standards are based off weatherby branded ammo *ONLY*. it doesn't matter the barrel length if your using other loads. what norma loads for them proprietary...period. i have killed deer with both the roberts and wthby and they have dropped where they stood. it comes down to preference, you will not go wrong either way. which is more comfortable, maintaining etc etc. i do completely agree with checking into ammo stores though, and pay heed to your economics as ammo can get pricey.

as a side note, if you plan on using this rifle specifically for southern deer, by a pellet gun instead-seriously. a good ol' daisy red ryder should work well. the 250 was mentioned and it is a heck of a catridge if you hand load or know someone who does. a great many critters have died to a 250, and doubles beautifully for a yote rifle.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 10, 2013)

moto said:


> with all the huff and puff about performace, no one has clarified that weatherby's ballistics standards are based off weatherby branded ammo *ONLY*. it doesn't matter the barrel length if your using other loads. what norma loads for them proprietary...period.



I'm not sure where you are going with this but Weatherby ammo is set to SAAMI Standards just like other rounds.

http://www.saami.org/specifications_and_information/specifications/Velocity_Pressure_CfR.pdf 

.257 Weatherby Magnum - 100g bullet,  3580 fps, 62,500 psi Maximum Average Pressure.

All loading data published by Alliant, IMR, Hodgdon, Nosler, Barnes, Hornady, etc. which generally meet or exceed factory ammo are based on the SAAMI pressure limits established in the chart above.


----------



## moto (Dec 10, 2013)

where i was going is all the hype about wthby performance is highly dependant on the use of their load ...yes i am a wthby fanboy..so performance out of a 24" vs 26" barrel in neglible if using other than wthby ammo to begin with, making that particular performance argument mute. what's great about it though, if he does not hand load, the other factory loads help him taylor the loads to what he's hunting at that time. any wthby is far more versitile than one might think when considering the other factory loads out there


----------



## chuckdog (Dec 10, 2013)

moto said:


> where i was going is all the hype about wthby performance is highly dependant on the use of their load ...yes i am a wthby fanboy..so performance out of a 24" vs 26" barrel in neglible if using other than wthby ammo to begin with, making that particular performance argument mute. what's great about it though, if he does not hand load, the other factory loads help him taylor the loads to what he's hunting at that time. any wthby is far more versitile than one might think when considering the other factory loads out there




You lost me on the "mute"????

Norma may be the source of Weatherby branded ammo.

Yea, even a 20" .257 magnum will shoot fine too, but why? Why buy any overbore magnum and not give it all it needs to get the full benefit of the cartridge? I've grown bored with this thread.


----------

